# Converting a blind/blinder bridle to an open bridle



## Annabellarose (Oct 17, 2013)

Do any of you know where I might find (small, A-size) "open (bridle) cheek pieces" or cheek pieces without permanently attached (sewn on) blinders? I want to "convert" my blind/blinder bridle (that has permanently attached blinders) to an "open" bridle? I (feel like I) have looked everywhere (online) and the only ones that I have been able to find were at Chimacum Tack, but they are "synthetic" and I am looking for leather (preferably black and with brass hardware). I thought about buying (just) a bridle (separate), but I hate to have to put aside/not use/toss a well made, perfectly useful, otherwise lovely, and already matching bridle. I no longer have access to a local saddle/harnessmaker (so that is not an option for me).

I hope this is okay to post, I have looked extensively for the last two or three days on my own and I do not really have any outside (of this forum) Miniature Horse "mentors" to go to/ask. Please remove this thread if it is a violation and please accept my sincere apology in advance.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 17, 2013)

If you are 100% sure you do not need a closed bridle you can just take the blinkers off with a craft knife. I hate this myself although it looks fine, I just don't like messing things up! I use an in hand bridle- looks like a driving bridle but has not blinkers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2013)

_Why not just buy a headstall? Can you not find one with brass hardware? I would not destroy a good driving bridle! Headstalls are fairly inexpensive. You may want to use the blinder bridle sometimes, so having two bridles is a good idea. _

_Maybe I am not understanding your question correctly._

_Silver Fox makes a miniature leather headstall. I have one._


----------



## romewhip (Oct 17, 2013)

I just bought a separate English style mini size bridle. Took reins off, and use it as a driving bridle because I don't use a check rein. I go back and forth between it and the blinker bridle, since if I show I will need to show in blinkers. I wouldn't want to alter or change a good driving bridle, better to just get a regular open bridle. They can be found pretty inexpensively on eBay.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 17, 2013)

Because I would rather not "just buy a headstall" when all I need is a pair of cheek pieces, which, theoretically, should also cost a lot less than buying a headstall or an entire driving bridle! It's not that money is the issue, it's just that I already have so much horse stuff (show stuff, everyday stuff, training stuff, extra stuff, full/horse-size stuff, cob-size stuff, English stuff, western stuff, stuff, stuff, and more stuff!) and not enough space to store it all already! And, I already have a well made, perfectly useful, otherwise lovely, and already matching driving bridle; plus, all I can find is English or western (riding) style bridles, not open or blinder-less driving bridles. I might still want to be able to use a sidecheck (I am training a dirty little grass snatcher right now!) or an overcheck (doubt it, but never know) and a bridle really ought to be made to accommodate those devices (sidechecks usually feed through rings that are sewn into the crown of the bridle, overchecks usually feed through slots that are sewn into the crown, and sometimes into the browband, of the bridle). I found an English style bridle that I like (and that's probably the way that I am going to have to go), but it only comes with silvertone hardware, not brass or goldtone, and none of the western style bridles that I found came with cavessons nor do they match my cavesson nor do they match any other cavesson that I was able to find nor did any of them have brass or goldtone hardware.



And, I agree with you, I do not want to destroy a good driving bridle! I am going to want to use my harness (and possibly its matching bridle) on more than one horse and this harness (and its matching bridle) is nice enough to also show in (if I continue to take care of it). Aren't blinders required by some of the Miniature Horse breed/registry shows? I try to take good enough care of most of my everyday using items that I can also use some of them (where appropriate) at shows. I would love to just buy a training harness and maybe some day I will, but, right now, I just can't justify it with the few horses that I am planning on training/working. I would love to know more details about your Silver Fox headstall. Is it an English(riding) style bridle? Are you happy with it? Would you recommend it based on its quality (quality of leather and construction)?



Marsha Cassada said:


> _Why not just buy a headstall? Can you not find one with brass hardware? I would not destroy a good driving bridle! Headstalls are fairly inexpensive. You may want to use the blinder bridle sometimes, so having two bridles is a good idea. _
> 
> _Maybe I am not understanding your question correctly._
> 
> _Silver Fox makes a miniature leather headstall. I have one._


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 17, 2013)

rabbitsfizz said:


> If you are 100% sure you do not need a closed bridle you can just take the blinkers off with a craft knife. I hate this myself although it looks fine, I just don't like messing things up! I use an in hand bridle- looks like a driving bridle but has not blinkers.


The in-hand bridle is a _fantastic_ idea! ...but, I was only able to find them in a larger Shetland Pony or B-size. Poo! Mine are all in the 30"-32" range (so that kind of makes them "medium" A-size?)


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 17, 2013)

I had an amish harness maker just make me an extra set of cheek pieces and a little drop fob thingy to buckle to the middle piece where it connected to the top by buckle, switching out was quick and easy.. Didn't cost much at all. I switched between open and closed on my two boys easily. one boy that had been attacked by dogs must drive open. My other boy we were training traditional closed. Worked for me. Probably didn't cost me more than $15 bucks to convert.


----------



## TMR (Oct 17, 2013)

Call Janie at Chimacum Tack. She can help you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2013)

rabbitsfizz said:


> If you are 100% sure you do not need a closed bridle you can just take the blinkers off with a craft knife. I hate this myself although it looks fine, I just don't like messing things up! I use an in hand bridle- looks like a driving bridle but has not blinkers.


Is that a kick strap? I've heard of them but never seen one in person.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 17, 2013)

Pony and Mini Cheeks with Round or Square Blinds and Winker Stays

~Available with and without blinds~

Pony and Mini Cheek/Open Cheeks

Special Instructions

Open Cheek not pictured

Copied from the Chimacumtack.com website.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 17, 2013)

Also, Ozark Mtn tack carries driving bridles w/ brass hardware. If you call them, they should be able to get you the open cheek pieces, but I could be wrong.

There are some others, but not sure they advertise here, so can't be talked about? I forget how that works. I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 18, 2013)

Peggy P said:


> Pony and Mini Cheeks with Round or Square Blinds and Winker Stays
> 
> ~Available with and without blinds~
> 
> ...


Thank you. I actually saw that at Chimacum (and I even commented about them in my first post), but they are made of a synthetic material, not leather.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll contact some of these places and see what I can find. I appreciate your time and your comments! I was just hoping that someone was going to know of a place that had them that I missed during my online search. Everything has to turn into an "adventure", doesn't it!?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 19, 2013)

No Marsha it is not a kick strap- Bertie was very laid back, would never kick! It is my draw reins doubling as driving lines!!

Annabella I can get Mini in hand bridles, if you should wish to go down that route PM me and I'll have a look for the cheapest- postage should not be too bad if I send it as a gift....


----------



## candycar (Oct 19, 2013)

I had some made a few years ago. I'm pretty sure they were from KayJay tack. tackforminis.com Melissa at KayJay is great to work with and may remember my order. She has her stuff made by some amish I think. Special orders take time 'cause they communicate by letter. She has done custom orders for me. Measure how long they need to be and leather width so buckles match up. Good Luck!


----------

